# Battle of Britain Museum Opens in London



## s1chris (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello all, 

Just seen this on the national news. 

BBC News - Battle of Britain museum opens in London

Good news I'd say.

Cheers Chris


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2013)

Good news indeed, seems another one to add to the list in London. Thankfully seen most of the rest but always good to go back to them all.


----------



## s1chris (Sep 12, 2013)

Sure is! I'm yet to visit any in London but plan to have a week down there over the next few years and do the lot in one. 
If you catch it on the ten o'clock news it may show the flyby briefly again.

Cheers Chris


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 12, 2013)

Such a great use for Bentley Priory; when it closed I feared that it would just fall into disrepair, but so pleased someone's seen sense and turned it into a museum. I remember visiting when the RAF Air Historic Branch was based there; we watched the first match of the 2003 Rugby World Cup between Australia and Argentina in the Officer's mess! I used to live on Stanmore Road. Just down the road was the remains (not much left when I lived there) of RAF Stanmore Park, which is where the the AHB kept its collection of captured German aircraft, most of which are now part of the RAF Museum.


----------

